# Joint Suggestion Please



## Dave67 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, new member here and not a professional woodworker. I need a suggestion for the best way to join a 1x2 to a 2x2 for a shelf bracket. The wide side of the 1x2 is screwed vertically to a wall into a stud. The 2x2 is joined to the lower end of the 1x2. The 2x2 is 24 inches long to support a 24 inch shelf. The 1x2 is 18 inches long. Shelf support at the front edge, or use of gussets or triangular supports are not feasible in this application due to a requirement for complete clearance to the wall both below and above the shelf (except for the 1x2).

My objective is to make a joint with the least flex that can support a load of about 20 pounds per foot of shelf. The shelf brackets will be mounted on 16 inch centers. The shelf will be 1/2 inch plywood with a 1x2 on the outer shelf edge to tie the brackets together. Each end of the 12 ft shelf will be fastened to perpendicular walls so lateral stability should not be an issue. But I want to minimize flex and sag in the middle.

I am thinking of using a sliding dovetail joint and steel flat corner braces. But are there simpler or better approaches? 

Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Dave67 said:


> Hi, new member here and not a professional woodworker. I need a suggestion for the best way to join a 1x2 to a 2x2 for a shelf bracket. The wide side of the 1x2 is screwed vertically to a wall into a stud. The 2x2 is joined to the lower end of the 1x2. The 2x2 is 24 inches long to support a 24 inch shelf. The 1x2 is 18 inches long. Shelf support at the front edge, or use of gussets or triangular supports are not feasible in this application due to a requirement for complete clearance to the wall both below and above the shelf (except for the 1x2).
> 
> My objective is to make a joint with the least flex that can support a load of about 20 pounds per foot of shelf. The shelf brackets will be mounted on 16 inch centers. The shelf will be 1/2 inch plywood with a 1x2 on the outer shelf edge to tie the brackets together. Each end of the 12 ft shelf will be fastened to perpendicular walls so lateral stability should not be an issue. But I want to minimize flex and sag in the middle.
> 
> ...


Is the 2x2 fastened to the bottom of the 1x2 & sticking straight out to form an L? If so I beleive your shelf will not hold any weight & will come down. A 24" shelf with the weight you want to put on it needs support.


----------



## Dave67 (Jul 8, 2010)

jlord said:


> Is the 2x2 fastened to the bottom of the 1x2 & sticking straight out to form an L?


Yes, the joint I need help with joins the 2x2 to the bottom of the wide side of the 1x2. I was hoping that the sliding dovetail joint plus corner brace can support the weight, especially considering the adjacent brackets. The load is estimated at 240 lbs evenly distributed across the 2 ft by 12 ft shelf, i.e., 10 lbs/sq ft, including the shelf materials. Do I still have a basic support problem?

Dave


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

I think a full width cleat might support more than the 1 x 2s on 16" centers. Can you make the shelf like a box and more than 2" tall? Maybe 3" or 4" tall. At 4" tall with a 24" shelf depth your load is still potentially creating a moment load of 6 times whatever you put on the shelf.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Funny how 3 seperate post at 8:13, 8:15, 8:20 by 3 different new members all refer to one problem with joints. All answered by a new member with a link.

Could this be spam? I think so...

Did anyone else pick up on this?

If I'm mistaken, accept my apology...

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

I, for one, am not spam. Been here for a few months also. I was just trying to offer a suggestion.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Puzzled...*



RLHERRON said:


> Funny how 3 seperate post at 8:13, 8:15, 8:20 by 3 different new members all refer to one problem with joints. All answered by a *new member with a link.*
> 
> Could this be spam? I think so...
> 
> ...


I don't understand your post. There are *no links* in the posts above and your listed times are not here either. Is this posted on the wrong thread? :blink: bill


----------

